# ربي الحبيب يسوع



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2006)

لقد قدتني ،  يا سيدي ، عن طريق المرض ، إلى السكينة الكاملة . لقد اجتذبتني من 
نطاق هذه الحياة ، التي كنت مبتلعا ً في دوامتها ، حتى أوجه أنظاري إليك 
 لقد ألزمتني بالعجز عن العمل ... بالسكون ، حتى أكون في سكنة ، وهدوء ، وكم من المرات، دعوتني ، فلم أصغ إلى ندائك ؟ وها أنت ، في ساعة السكينة تتحدث إلي ، فيصل حديثك إلى أعماقي ، وأستمع ما تقوله لي  
دعني أنتبه حينما تضع إصبعك ، على نقطة الضعف في حياتي... الأوقات التي لم أتحدث فيها معك ، وانشغلت عنك بأمور العالم ... الساعات التي ابتلعني فيها عملي وأسرتي ، ومشاغلي ، ومطامعي ، وكافة الأمور الأرضية الزائلة ، التي صنعت أصناما ً أتعبد لها ونسيتك أنت الرب االمبارك
إنخسني بالألم حتى أتذكر ، كم كنت قليل الإحترم لك . كم إزدريت بمحبتك، وطول أناتك ، وكم سببت لك من الألم . وإني أشكرك ، لأنني متيقن ، إنه لولا محبتك لي ، لما فكرت فيّ ، ولما اهتممت بأن تجيزني في المرض والتجارب . 
ربي يسوع ، إنك بهذا المرض ، تقرع على قلبي ، لتطلب الدخول ... ذلك لأنك تحبني
إستلم قلبي الآن . إنك لم تقرع هذه المرة عبثا . منذ الان أعطيك أوقاتي ، سوف تكون أنت الأول ، قبل أن أبدأ عملي ، وقبل أن أتجه إلى أعز أصدقائي ... منذ الآن ستكون أنت الألف والياء في حياتي ... سوف تكون الوصية الأولى شعاري على االداوم : فأحب الرب إلهي من كل قلبي ، وفكري ، وقدرتي / وأحب قريبي كنفسي

نعم أحبك ياربي يسوع ، يا من إحتملت لأجلي






آميــــن


----------



## drpepo (31 يناير 2006)

كلامك جميل ميرنا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (31 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى على كلامك الرقيق دا *


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

"سوف تكون أنت الأول"
*نعم يارب لتكن انت الاول ولترجع ذاتى الى الوراء *
*لتكن انت الاول حتى اكون حيا *
*لتكن انت الاول حتى اكون اول من يدخلون معك الفردوس.*
*شكرا يا ميرنا  رغم انى حاسس ان كلمه شكرا دى قليله على كل موضوعاتك الجميله اللى بتلمس القلب*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير *


----------

